# my pakastani high flyers



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

*my pakastani high flyers pics*








white Pakastani hen, mated to a black pakastani cock.








Pakastani cock with orange eyes.








white Pakastani cock.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

they look like tipplers


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

They are a kind of tipplers..........
They fly for long hours in great heights..........


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey guy your birds are new to me how high and how long,are there races what,speedor how high. do your high flyers bird are they a bigger bird than say a racing or homingpigion


----------



## scorpio31 (Nov 25, 2010)

nice pigeons thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

Chilangz said:


> They are a kind of tipplers..........
> They fly for long hours in great heights..........


the bird in the picture is a fantail not a highe flyer


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

Marcio NY said:


> View attachment 18200
> 
> white Pakastani hen, mated to a black pakastani cock.
> 
> ...


that looks like a high flyer


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful white pigeon!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice paki high flyers


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

dod rennie said:


> the bird in the picture is a fantail not a highe flyer


oops,
Am I missing anything?? They looked to me as High Flyers........


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Paki high fliers differ from tipplers. Tipplers come in a small array of eye colors. PEARL, White an gravel. Paki birds come with a wider range from yellow eye to pearl and everything in between. From what I read online paki birds an middle eastern birds are crosses from english tipplers, rollers, homers and several breeds in there as well. thats why alot of them have the size of a homer an the looks of a tippler or roller....


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

paki are larger than tipples and fly higher and some time the dont flay to gather and the dont land as easy as tipplers the have to feel it the fly longer than tipplers 2 i have friend who breeds them good birds


----------

